# There is always one that just has to have their photo taken



## lostprophet (Jun 29, 2007)

even if the photo being taken was never going to be of them


"Ohh Ohh take a photo of MEEEEEEeeeeee"


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 29, 2007)

what is me buddy Bob doing in that image?


----------



## Stretch Armstrong (Jun 29, 2007)

Alex, you _otter_ know better than to ask.


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah, looks like you practically have to beat them off with a stick.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG, what a funny photo!!!!!!!!!!  Absolutely priceless.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 30, 2007)

ROFL... made my night!


----------



## pheonix991 (Jun 30, 2007)

Stretch Armstrong said:


> Alex, you _otter_ know better than to ask.



Patrick Janka, nobody likes puns, when will you learn...


----------



## doenoe (Jun 30, 2007)

hehehehe best shot evvvaaaaa


----------



## Holly (Jun 30, 2007)

This is to funny!!  I cant believe he got that close!


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

That was so funny! You can almost hear him shouting "no, not him, MEEEEE!"


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jul 4, 2007)

OTTERS!! great shot he knew u were the otter king he wanted ur autograph


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 5, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> yeah, looks like you practically have to beat them off with a stick.



never a truer word spoken


----------

